# Lets see those Evil Pups!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is Caue as a puppy ruling the world from his throne of skulls on the Conan O'Brien Show.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Here is evil Tilly


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is the Evil Flying Fergus (age 12 weeks attacking Uncle Wesley):


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Evil Flying Fergus really scares me. I can see the body language of Uncle Wesley is WOOOO!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

He just pretends to be sweet, but he really is as evil as can be...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is evil Chloe


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oooooh, Chloe looks scary!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Caue was in the Conan show? I'd love to hear the story behind that..


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pudden said:


> Caue was in the Conan show? I'd love to hear the story behind that..


LOL you have a LOT of reading to do. : Caue came to me as an owner surrender right here on GRF. Before his former owner got him his breeder supplied puppies for the Conan skits.

Here is the thread that got Caue from New York City to Calais Maine.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28111&highlight=Caue+Transport


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw that thread - goodness, what an odyssey! Caue lucked out then. I'm glad he decided to forego a TV career and hang out on the beach with you and Oaks. :yes:


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a cool pic of Caue! I've read the story but that was my first time to see the pic-funny stuff!


----------

